# [GEN] Vicious dog task force formed - Cincinnati Enquirer



## WDF News (May 3, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/8-0&fd=R&url=http://news.enquirer.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article%3FAID%3D/20080530/NEWS01/805300346/1056/COL02&cid=1217321190&ei=idk_SLS1PIzkywSU7NCkBg&usg=AFrqEzdRmvHZSoarzXi3_J8EFiyj9SCVJg">Vicious dog task force formed</a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>Cincinnati Enquirer, OH -</font> <nobr>1 hour ago</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>Supporters Jeff Berding and Laketa Cole chimed in with <b>dog-attack</b> stories at Thursday's council meeting, which was dominated by the pit bull issue. <b>...</b></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------

